
Why did Koum leave WhatsApp? - adz_6891
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/may/06/whatsapp-founder-sends-facebook-users-coded-message
======
throwaway84742
My guess:

1\. Most of the stock vested 2\. FB mafia is moving in and there’s no stopping
it

Educated guess from watching several acquisitions slowly disintegrate (though
not at FB)

------
sanatgersappa
I'm more curious about why Gundotra left Google. Hopefully that story will be
"declassified" some day.

